# is this a maculatis



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

C:\My Documents\Image Transfer\ten gall\DCIM\101MSDCF\10 gall.jpg i hope this works


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nope, send us the url, or use the browse button at the bottom then find the file. and if you did do that then somethign crazzy happened


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

i tried the browse button and it says that the picture is to much space.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

resize it in paint


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Use paint to resize the jpg. OPen the pic in paint and then go to image tab and select sketch/skew. Change horizontal and vertical to 25%, then save and attach the image. Try that and it should work.


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

hope this one works


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

another one


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

last one


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That pic of that P does seem to have the characteristics of a Maculatis. Ash is selling a couple that seem to be close in resemblance but labeled as a Spilo CF. Bets person to seek better info would be Frank or Don. But besides what it truely is, its a remarkable fish under the light. I had the chance to own 2 of these strawberry-banana Ps, until I had to give 'em up to its owner.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Better pic of the tail would make id easier

:moved:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not an expert but from what I have read and observed that is a gold spilo&#8230; I have fish that could possibly be S.Maculatus&#8230; They have a band on the adipose fin. This band appears @ 3 inches, and the tail has much more of a black boarder @ 4 inches... How big is your fish???? Is there a clear hyaline line @ the end of the tail? I also believe on the true golds there is a band on the ventral fins&#8230; There appears to be 2 separate colors on those fins&#8230; But fish size is critical for identification&#8230;. You're fish may have a humeral spot in the photos&#8230; S.Maculatus doesn't have that&#8230;.

PS... I am no expert, just giving you my opinion&#8230;


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

this might be the best shot i can get. the little bastard doesnt like his pic taken.


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

actually. the flash takes it out. but towards the top is a violet color. he has a purpleish tint to him on the top.. and a gold bottom. i have a 5 inch gold and this guy is about 4 inch maybe 3.5 roughly. his tail has some nipping. his buddys showed him who was boss.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet fish


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Who'd you get it from?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> You're fish may have a humeral spot in the photos&#8230; S.Maculatus doesn't have that&#8230;.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The last photo has the appearance of S. maculatus.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice looking fish anyways!!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

regular rhom to meeh


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Last picture through me for a loop&#8230; I am silent&#8230; Hopefully I'm gonna be better identifying fish in January&#8230; Me and some friends from Greece are planning a trip to the jungles of South America to view piranha in nature&#8230; I have been informed of a satellite phone that may work there&#8230; If this phone exists, and they have web cams&#8230; All I can say&#8230; Is, I wouldn't want to be Frank&#8230;<LOL>


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A better pic might help...anyway it seems Maculatus to me...







!...but if it have black humeral spot, black tips in pectoral fins and subterminal black tail (hyaline border) it is S. Spilopleura...







!


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

hopefully this will help


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

one last one. this is tough to shoot.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

dont think its a maculatus
but DAMN NICE FISH BRO


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i think i have the same fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Mr. Hannibal Posted on Oct 16 2003, 09:31 PM
> 
> A better pic might help...anyway it seems Maculatus to me... !...but if it have black humeral spot, black tips in pectoral fins and subterminal black tail (hyaline border) it is S. Spilopleura...


Adult S. spilopleura consistently have a humeral spot. S. maculatus does not. As Mr. Hannibal stated, black tips on ventral (not pectoral fins). The subterminal black tail (or band) is present on both. However growing to subadult this band "thickens" more on S. maculatus giving it an impression of a terminal band. According to Heraldo Brizski (Brazil pirana expert) who corresponded with me, there is normally a very thin hyaline edge on maculatus, different than spilopleura, but often the black band nearly covers it giving the impression no hyaline edge is there. They closely resemble Metynnis maculatus juveniles (rounded body) and share almost similar colors.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> ...black tips on ventral (not pectoral fins).


Very true...my mistake...














!


----------

